# Backstory and backstory....



## Robdemanc (Dec 11, 2011)

Two years ago I wrote a story (first draft only), after finishing it I could not stop thinking of the backstory, so I spent the past 12 months writing that backstory.   Now I am more or less finished on that story I have started thinking of the backstory to that one.   Now I want to write that backstory.  So I'm going to make a start.

The problem that may arise is that the original story (the one I wrote two years ago) doesn't exactly tally with the one I have been writing for the past 12 months.  So if I write the new backstory, it may turn out to be something a bit different again.

But I am eager to do it because I think it will bring futher clarity to the one I have just written.   Anyone had this situation?  It is as though I am writing a trilogy in reverse order!


----------



## rane (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds to me like you have a lot of ideas coming to the surface.  Why not use everything you've written, and all the ideas you've come up with, to put together a brand new, complete story?  If nothing else, having already visualized such an extensive backstory should allow you to create a pretty well-rounded tale.


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 11, 2011)

rane said:


> Sounds to me like you have a lot of ideas coming to the surface.  Why not use everything you've written, and all the ideas you've come up with, to put together a brand new, complete story?  If nothing else, having already visualized such an extensive backstory should allow you to create a pretty well-rounded tale.



My ideas are coming constantly and I have to keep reigning myself in.   The reason I see another backstory as beneficial is because the stories I have written are fantasy and I keep having the notion that the reader is going to need help in digesting my scenario.   But also because I have become fascinated with how the characters are all related and influencing each others lives.   I will make an attempt on the new backstory, and who knows, next year I may decide to use all this material to create another story as you suggest.   I am enjoying it which is a good sign


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, if the first story, to which the backstory which causes the conflict, is unpublished then you can always tweak it to make it jive with the new backstory you have written.  If that is not possible then the backstory really should mesh with the original story.  However there are several ways around this and depending on what doesn't jive with what.  If, for example, the "conflict" is due to a perception issue from a certain point of view then you may not really have a conflict.  But, if the conflict arises because you need John to be Anne and John is the main character of the first story then you have some issues to get around.

Or you could do what I have seen happen in some stories and, I think some authors do this on purpose, where a purposeful contradiction is put in just to cheeze off people.  Like the overzealous fanboys who nit pick on everything and questioning why things were this rather than that.  Sometimes a minor contradiction can be gotten away with.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 11, 2011)

> It is as though I am writing a trilogy in reverse order!



Sounds awesome. I say, don't question it, just go with it.

Writer's block is such a debilitating condition that, I feel, when you discover a surge of inspiration you should grab hold of it, turn it upside down, and shake it until all its pockets are emptied. : D


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 12, 2011)

Its coming on strong now.  I can feel the new backstory begging me to start it.  I have already (last year) wrote some material for it.  I have the characters, the setting, the events, and a rough plot.   I am going to write it out and see what happens.   But you are right, it will be making it all tally that will be difficult.


----------



## YohannIan (Dec 13, 2011)

When I do mine, I craft a lot of backstory as well...it's kind of a way to justify many of the events and things that are in the current time (your first book).  
If you're worried about the events not tallying with one another, you could always change some details in the first book maybe?  Well that depends on whether you've actually released it or not.
When I'm writing my Current story, I try to maintain focus on its own plot instead of the history behind it.  For me, having the backstories are for my reference and consistency (so that I don't contradict myself).


----------

